#  Der kleine Patient >   blutwerte alpha-amylase im serum >

## AndreaW

habe das blutbild meines sohnes hier liegen.
wo ich angerufen habe sagt man mir ausser eine katzenallergie liegt nichts vor. 
nun sehen ich das der alpha - amylase wert auf 178U/I ist 
normal darf der doch nur bis 100 liegen oder ? 
ich dreh hier noch am rad vor 2 jahren war der auch schon wohl erhöht wo man mir nichts gesagt hat ausser das er wohl mal würmer hat oder nee allergie ... 
jetzt ist er ja wieder höher  
was kann das den sein? 
bzw woran kann das liegen was währe zu empf. ?

----------


## StarBuG

Ohne genaues Wissen über die Problematik/Erkrankung deines Sohnes,
lassen sich Blutwerte nicht beurteilen.

----------


## AndreaW

für ein gesprech bin ich echt dankbar

----------

